# Vinegar



## pacanis (May 14, 2008)

I have no idea where this belongs.... so...... Here it is! 

Can someone give me a tutorial on vinegar?
Recently I picked up some basalmic vinegar because I kept seeing "basalmic reduction" written here. That's a good enough reason, right?  It does have a unique taste to it. I haven't made a reduction with it yet though....  I also made a cole slaw dressing that called for apple cidar vinegar, but would another vinegar have been OK?  And I always have the clear vinegar on hand in case one of the poochies has an accident, which even with the pup, just doesn't happen working at home. So I have one gallon and one small bottle of that. I have red wine vinegar, too, because that's what I add to barbeque sauce when the mood strikes. Don't ask me why 

So is there a niche for the different types (and I know I have left out a lot)? Does one shine for say, pickling, where another would be a no-no? 
And is it OK to keep them all on a shelf? I always kept the red wine in the fridge, but my new bottle I figured what the heck, it is after all vinegar, so it shouldn't need refrigerated, right? None of my others are.....


----------



## GotGarlic (May 14, 2008)

Hi, Pacanis. I am a vinegar fiend - I have white distilled, apple cider, balsamic, strawberry balsamic, white wine, red wine, and tarragon vinegars.

I'd say use the white distilled when you want a sharp vinegar flavor, but not additional flavor. White wine V is similar but a bit less sharp. Apple cider V is traditional for cole slaw, but there's no law that says you can't experiment. I like red wine vinegar in BBQ sauce, too 

I use red wine, white wine (tarragon or plain) or balsamic V in vinaigrettes for salad dressings or marinades, and sauces, like the one I make for salmon (mayo, white wine V, fresh tarragon, some other stuff), a potato salad with vinaigrette dressing, and caprese salad. I also make an appetizer of roasted peppers marinated in red wine V, olive oil, dried oregano, S&P, on crostini spread with goat cheese. Not sure about pickling, I haven't done that.

I keep the most used ones on a bamboo lazy Susan next to the stove and the rest on the shelf. They're already preserved, so they don't need refrigeration. HTH.


----------



## miniman (May 14, 2008)

I use malt vinegar for pickling - it has to have a certain strength to make good pickles. Over here they sell labelled pickling vinegar (already spiced).


----------



## auntdot (May 14, 2008)

There are many different kinds of balsamic vinegars, from relatively cheap to outrageously expensive.  Have used several of the cheaper ones and find them wonderful - if I ever win the lottery will pick up the really 'sepnsive ones. Also a little bit goes a long way.

And I agree, no need to refrigerate.  Lived in FL for many years and learned to put many things in the fridge (the ants would find anything that was open).  But never needed to cool the vinegar.


----------



## pacanis (May 14, 2008)

Thanks for the info.
So it looks like what I am reading is they are basically interchangeable... that choosing one over another is strictly a matter of taste. 
Malted vinegars are better for pickling because they are stronger. 
And there is no need to refrigerate any of them.

I gotta find a way to use up all this white vinegar I have. I was hoping to try pickling some eggs with it.....


----------



## mcnerd (May 14, 2008)

Here's information about the various vinegars that is helpful:

Vinegar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

For those that believe that anything with vinegar in it does not require refrigeration, like pickled eggs, I would encourage they keep their health/life insurance in full force.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 14, 2008)

> =PacanisI gotta find a way to use up all this white vinegar I have. I was hoping to try pickling some eggs with it....


 
......be sure to take your daily tablespoon full every morning...


----------



## Barb L. (May 14, 2008)

Make some window cleaner 1/4 cup vinegar 1 quart water !


----------



## pacanis (May 14, 2008)

There's an idea, Barb. Does the smell go away when you dry the window?


----------



## bethzaring (May 14, 2008)

i keep several vinegars about the house, have never tried any balsamics though. I use a fair amount of white V. in cheesemaking and dish machine de-gunking, and red wine V. in cooking and canning. I am convinced the red wine vinegar adds a dimension to my canned chili sauce


----------



## GotGarlic (May 14, 2008)

pacanis said:


> There's an idea, Barb. Does the smell go away when you dry the window?



I actually use a combo of water, white vinegar and lemon juice in a spray bottle as an all-purpose cleaner in the kitchen.

I like to soak sliced cucumbers in vinegar for an hour or so for a snack or side with dinner. You can also make a cuke salad with sour cream, vinegar, dill, S&P.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 14, 2008)

mcnerd said:


> Here's information about the various vinegars that is helpful:
> 
> Vinegar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> For those that believe that anything with vinegar in it does not require refrigeration, like pickled eggs, I would encourage they keep their health/life insurance in full force.



I refrigerate foods with vinegar in them, but not the vinegar itself.


----------



## pacanis (May 14, 2008)

I like making cucumber & onion salads using 1/2 mayo and 1/2 sour cream, but a couple of times/year I will use 1/2 cider vinegar and 1/2 water with some ice cubes. I guess I am due for experimenting using the others.
I also love the cider vinegar on french fries, but according to that Wiki report the cider vinegar can cause burns.... hmmm. I pour it on and never suffered a burn when I ate it.


----------



## jennyema (May 14, 2008)

pacanis said:


> I also love the cider vinegar on french fries, but according to that Wiki report the cider vinegar can cause burns.... hmmm. I pour it on and never suffered a burn when I ate it.


 
Burns?  Huh?

Try malt vinegar on your chips sometimes.  That's the traditional way.


----------



## expatgirl (May 14, 2008)

malt vinegar and fries---yum!!


----------



## DaveSoMD (May 14, 2008)

White Vinegar is used in canning/pickeling because of the higher acidity level.  It is also used as a cleaner.  Cider vinegar is used more for cooking. You cannot always use them interchangebly in canning/pickleing.  Wine/fruit vinegars can usually be used interchangebly in cooking in may cases but the resulting flavor may be different.


----------



## pacanis (May 14, 2008)

jennyema said:


> Burns? Huh?
> 
> Try malt vinegar on your chips sometimes. That's the traditional way.


 
From wiki:

Apple cider
Apple cider vinegar, otherwise known simply as cider vinegar, is made from cider or apple must, and is often sold unfiltered, with a brownish-yellow color; it often contains mother of vinegar. It is very popular, partly due to its beneficial health and beauty properties. *Due to its acidity, apple cider vinegar can be very harsh, even burning the throat*. If taken straight (as opposed to usage in cooking), it should be diluted (e.g. with fruit juice) before drinking.[3] Others dilute it with warm water and add some honey.[4] *There have been reports of acid chemical burns of the throat in using the pill form*."

It has never tasted harsh to me or burned my throat. And while putting it on FFs may heat it up some, I wouldn't consider that cooking with it 

And getting malt vinegar is on my list 

"


----------



## quicksilver (May 14, 2008)

*I use all of the above for various things, but use white for more than just food.*
*I put it in the wash to get out any soap residue, and once in a while take all the shower heads and faucet ends off and put in a pail to get the calcium deposits off. I've poured it on stubborn weeds to kill them and on ant holes *
*too. If I don't have lemon, I use it in a pyrex cup with water in the microwave to neutralize popcorn smell. And in a spray bottle with water to use on my glass sliding doors and car windows for where the dogs nose has streaked them. - I don't want to use chemicals where he'll be.*
*My MIL used to peel and cut her potatoes for mashed ahead of time for a big family gathering, put them in a pot of water with alittle white v. and the potatoes wouldn't turn brown. Then rise out before cooking and use just water to boil.*
*I love the stuff.*


----------



## mcnerd (May 14, 2008)

pacanis said:


> I also love the cider vinegar on french fries, but according to that Wiki report the cider vinegar can cause burns.... hmmm. I pour it on and never suffered a burn when I ate it.


Vinegar is an acid and even at 5% acidity it can cause problems in certain circumstances at full strength.  Most uses however are diluted with water or something else.

I "drink" apple cider vinegar with water every day.  I also rinse my hair daily with a vinegar/water solution and also use it to keep my skin soft and beautiful (I'm a guy so no flowery lotions for me) after working in the garage or yard.

Good stuff and yes the smell goes away in a matter of minutes.


----------



## Katie H (May 14, 2008)

Big vinegar users here.  I have a horizontal wine  rack on top of a cabinet that I store all  our  different vinegars on.  Saved interestingly-shaped wine bottles and transferred my vinegar to  them.  Currently I  have  red wine,  tarragon,  malt, cider, white  wine, white distilled, balsamic, rice wine vinegar.  They all  have   their purpose  in  our  house.

I especially like to  dip fresh strawberries   in  good  balsamic  vinegar.  Yum.

I've never refrigerated vinegar.


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 14, 2008)

Cider vinegar diluted with a little water and dabbed with cotton ball helps sun burns. I make an every day after a shower spray 3 parts water 1 part white vinegar and 1 TBL bleach I put it in an old windex bottle works pretty good for light cleaning also. I have white, cider, balsamic,red,white, sherry, fig, rice wine and raspberry vinegar. There are many uses for white and cider vinegar besides cooking.


----------



## quicksilver (May 14, 2008)

I forgot about the hair rinse with cider v. I haven't used that in a longtime, yet it's supposed to be good for red heads. (Me-strawberry blonde).​     thanks for the reminder​


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 14, 2008)

mcnerd said:


> Vinegar is an acid and even at 5% acidity it can cause problems in certain circumstances at full strength. Most uses however are diluted with water or something else.
> 
> I "drink" apple cider vinegar with water every day. I also rinse my hair daily with a vinegar/water solution and also use it to keep my skin soft and beautiful (I'm a guy so no flowery lotions for me) after working in the garage or yard.
> 
> Good stuff and yes the smell goes away in a matter of minutes.


 I have used 8 parts water to 1 part cider vinegar in a spray bottle to put on my face after a shower to restore the pH balance for mantle on my skin for years. HB also drinks cider vinegar every day it's loaded with potassium


----------



## suziquzie (May 15, 2008)

We use tons of white vinegar. If you can make bombs with it I'm gonna get followed home by the FBI or Homeland Security from WalMart some day...... When DH cleans his aquarium equipment he soaks his pumps and stuff in it to get the calcium build up off. I usually end up buying 5 gallons at a time. 
Reefkeeping.... now there is a totally MacGuyvered hobby. 
Sorry, waaaaaayyy off topic.
Otherwise I use mostly cider for cooking, I also have redwine, white wine, rice, balsamic, and a couple others I dont feel like getting up to I.D. right now.  When I see an interesting one and I have a few extra bucks on my grocery budget (which is never) I like to grab something different.


----------



## Andy M. (May 15, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> ...HB also drinks cider vinegar every day it's loaded with potassium


 

Buy him a banana, they taste a lot better.


----------



## blissful (May 15, 2008)

I have some cider vinegar with a mother in it, how do I make more vinegar? Do I just use apple cider and add some mother? Can I make red wine vinegar with red wine, add the mother? 

I like balsamic vinegar, on my mac and cheese, and alfredo noodles, and in a reduction. White vinegar in dressings, and mayo. Cider vinegar, to drink with molasses and honey, and dressing.


----------



## jennyema (May 15, 2008)

pacanis said:


> From wiki:
> 
> Apple cider
> Apple cider vinegar, otherwise known simply as cider vinegar, is made from cider or apple must, and is often sold unfiltered, with a brownish-yellow color; it often contains mother of vinegar. It is very popular, partly due to its beneficial health and beauty properties. *Due to its acidity, apple cider vinegar can be very harsh, even burning the throat*. If taken straight (as opposed to usage in cooking), it should be diluted (e.g. with fruit juice) before drinking.[3] Others dilute it with warm water and add some honey.[4] *There have been reports of acid chemical burns of the throat in using the pill form*."
> ...


 

What it is telling you is not to drink it straight from the bottle, though some people do.

What it is not saying is that it will burn you if you put it on your fries or use it any way but straight.


----------



## Andy M. (May 15, 2008)

Pretty much all vinegars are adjusted to a set range of acidity.  The bottles in my cabinet range from 4.3% for rice vinegar to 6% acidity for balsamic and red wine vinegars.

Hard to imagine any of them causing an actual burn rather than just a burning sensation as you swallow it.


----------



## Katie H (May 15, 2008)

pacanis said:


> From wiki:
> 
> *There have been reports of acid chemical burns of the throat in using the pill form*."




I think the confusion about the "chemical" burns is that the information pacanis cited is talking about the pill form.


----------



## mcnerd (May 15, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> Buy him a banana, they taste a lot better.



Actually that is a total MYTH.  Sure, there's potassium in it, but potassium is also the predominant nutrient in almost all fruits and vegetables, from avocado--which offers twice the potassium of a banana--to zucchini. Also, bananas are high in sugar and best avoided if you have blood sugar problems. Or at least don't eat bananas on an empty stomach.

As for the vinegar, its an acquired taste, but the benefits are enormous.


----------



## B'sgirl (May 15, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> *I use all of the above for various things, but use white for more than just food.*
> *I put it in the wash to get out any soap residue, and once in a while take all the shower heads and faucet ends off and put in a pail to get the calcium deposits off. I've poured it on stubborn weeds to kill them and on ant holes *
> *too. If I don't have lemon, I use it in a pyrex cup with water in the microwave to neutralize popcorn smell. And in a spray bottle with water to use on my glass sliding doors and car windows for where the dogs nose has streaked them. - I don't want to use chemicals where he'll be.*
> *My MIL used to peel and cut her potatoes for mashed ahead of time for a big family gathering, put them in a pot of water with alittle white v. and the potatoes wouldn't turn brown. Then rise out before cooking and use just water to boil.*
> *I love the stuff.*



Does it really get soap residue out of the washer and get rid of calcium deposits? How do you do it? How much do you use?


----------



## Nancy Jane (May 15, 2008)

Well, I claim no vinegar brilliance, but I always use a rice vinegar because it gets the job done and isn't harsh in flavor.  But, that's just me.


----------



## Andy M. (May 15, 2008)

mcnerd said:


> Actually that is a total MYTH. Sure, there's potassium in it, but potassium is also the predominant nutrient in almost all fruits and vegetables, from avocado--which offers twice the potassium of a banana--to zucchini. Also, bananas are high in sugar and best avoided if you have blood sugar problems. Or at least don't eat bananas on an empty stomach.
> 
> As for the vinegar, its an acquired taste, but the benefits are enormous.


 
I never suggested in my post that bananas were the only fruit or vegetable that contained potassium, just that they were a better tasting alternative than vinegar IN MY OPINION.


----------



## bethzaring (May 15, 2008)

I have a scooba floor cleaner that can use an expensive scooba cleaning solution, *or *white vinegar.  I've used both solutions and prefer the white vinegar.


----------



## Andy M. (May 15, 2008)

SO uses white vinegar in the washer to prevent/remove perspiration stains.


----------



## mcnerd (May 15, 2008)

B'sgirl said:


> Does it really get soap residue out of the washer and get rid of calcium deposits? How do you do it? How much do you use?


Yup.  About 1/4 cup in the rinse cycle is sufficient, but if you have a front loader it may foam since some of those washers do things differently.  Some use up to 1/2 cup.

If you want to clean your washer, pour a gallon of distilled vinegar into your washer and using warm water let your machine run through a wash and rinse cycle. The vinegar will cut through built up soap residue in hoses etc. Leaving your washer sparkling clean. This will also breakdown rust, and keep the musty smell of water under control.

Use it to clean the stains and build up in your coffee maker.  I keep a spray bottle of vinegar/water (75/25) to spray down the faucets and counter to reduce build up and it also disinfects 99.9%.


----------



## CharlieD (May 15, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> We use tons of white vinegar. If you can make bombs with it I'm gonna get followed home by the FBI or Homeland Security from WalMart some day...... ...


 

You are corect on that one. So be careful.


----------



## quicksilver (May 15, 2008)

*     B'sgirl, yes it does get residue out of clothes. I put about a cup in extra large rinse cycle. And AndyM's idea too about persperation and FOOT ODOR, also. But I haven't had to deal with that since my divorce in '89. YEH!!! (Men and their...oh, never mind. Heh,heh)*
*And mcnerd's idea too, for the coffee pot. Mine's overdue. Thanks mcnerd. Add it to my list.    I do about a 1/2 cup to a full pot of water and run it through. Then I run at least 3 just water cycles after to make sure my next pot of coffee tastes like coffee.    I've been using purified water for my coffee for awhile though, 'cause our water from time to time tastes like chlorine so bad, and the pot doesn't get so cruddy, and the "joe" tastes so much better.   I only allow myself 1 cup a day and I want it good so I allow myself 1 picky thing.*


----------



## pacanis (May 15, 2008)

Katie, even though I "bolded" the pill form part, this is the one that caught my eye first: *Due to its acidity, apple cider vinegar can be very harsh, even burning the throat*. 
I don't see much difference between drinking it straight or putting it on something and then consuming it. Either way, chemically, I don't think it is being broken down.

However, I would think you must have a pretty tender throat to think it was harsh or burning.


----------



## quicksilver (May 15, 2008)

*     P.S.  Mcnerd, I love the quote!*

*     P.P.S. Use it 50/50 with water for bad breath.*


----------



## Katie H (May 15, 2008)

Once a month I boil some white vinegar in my tea kettle.  Gets rid of the "scaling" inside from the chemicals in the water.  I also clean our electric coffee maker regularly by running white vinegar through a cycle.


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 15, 2008)

DH drinks a TBL of cider vinegar every morning. You reall need to brush or rinse teeth well after as it can slowly eat away the enamel on your teeth. Think about if it can disolve mineral deposits it certainly can tooth enamel over time.


----------



## Nancy Jane (May 15, 2008)

ya'll just tickle me!!!  I'll never think of vinegar the same way again.  Wasn't there a cat in CATS called Vinegar Tom?


----------



## mcnerd (May 15, 2008)

pacanis said:


> I don't see much difference between drinking it straight or putting it on something and then consuming it. Either way, chemically, I don't think it is being broken down.



I hope NOBODY drinks vinegar straight.  Even at 5% that's harsh.  Drinking it is recommended at 2 Tbls or less in 8 oz glass of water.  I tell people to start out much less and work up the dosage as you get used to it.  I actually prefer it to a soft drink and it sure is healthier...and if you should get the kind with "mother" all the better.

I don't understand the statement about chemically not being broken down.  The body uses it and breaks it down as part of the normal digestive process.  It does not pass through the body unchanged.


----------



## pacanis (May 15, 2008)

I am saying that I don't think vinegar gets broken down by sprinkling it on food, as opposed to cooking with it. Like the wiki thing referenced.
Of course it is broken down upon digestion.


----------



## quicksilver (May 16, 2008)

*I have a book called "FOLK MEDICINE ", copyright 1958, by D.C. Jarvis, M.D., and quotes on cover "The best selling book describing Vermont folk practices, particularly the use of honey and apple cider vinegar".*
*Page 10 states, "..... there is an extremely simple prescription for replenishing the mineral needs of the body. It is as follows: two teaspoonfuls of honey and two teaspoonfuls of apple cider vinegar, taken in a glass of water one or more times each day, depending on how much metal and physical work is done. The blend tastes like a glass of apple cider........".*

*I bought it in the early 70's, when everybody was "getting back to nature". I did it for awhile, then got hooked on my coffee fix. But it does make you feel good, has a cleaning feeling. Try it.*

*See www.earthclinic.com/Remedies/acvinegar.hlmt *


----------



## pacanis (May 16, 2008)

That sounds a little more palatable than vinegar straight up or diluted with water by itself.
I'll see what it does.  I've been putting in a fence and have been feeling a bit whooped.


----------



## jennyema (May 16, 2008)

pacanis said:


> I am saying that I don't think vinegar gets broken down by sprinkling it on food, as opposed to cooking with it. Like the wiki thing referenced.
> Of course it is broken down upon digestion.


 


What you need to think of is dilution, not chemical breakdown.  Sprinkling vinegar on food dilutes it.

You have nothing to fear from cider vinegar.  Really.  It's not that strong and it won't burn you.

Wiki really isn't a great source of accurate information sometimes.  In this case, it seems to have given you an unecessary reason to worry about something.


----------



## pacanis (May 16, 2008)

Thanks Jenny. That clears it up some.
Dilution. Gotcha!


----------

